# Want to share something...



## R Janssen (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm just back from the club and have my blood boiling.!
We had a break-in last night and they stole a lot of equipment. Including a brand new 4 wheel lawnmower and 5 bite suites.! This is the second time in 3 years for us. 
They had to demolish a entry gate to get on the property with there truck/Van and used a angle grinder to cut away the heavy industrial hitches of a door to get to the equipment.
The fact that they brought those professional tools and where able to load/transport everything shows they where prepared extremely well...

To give a little more background, in the last years there is a weave of break-ins going on at KNPV clubs.
Especially in the southern provinces. The remarkable thing is that this group seems to target the bite suites in particularity.
Those used suites are very hard to sell in Holland and especially when they are stolen. (most clubs know to look out for those stolen suites.)
All trademarks and indications point to a eastern European (criminal) traveling group.

Those suites are of no interest for regular burglars, so the fact that they target the suits specifically means that there is more to it...
So i want to ask everyone and especially the colleges in eastern Europe to watch out for people who offer multiple used Dutch KNPV bite suites.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

time to tie a dog to the front gate. Hope you get them recovered. It is a real piss off when people help themselves to your things that take a lot of time and money to acquire
.


----------



## Charles Corbitt (Oct 24, 2012)

Sorry to hear of your burglary and lose, might be a good investment in a camera system. May not stop the lose of your equipment, but would go far in catching these people. Be nice to use them as Decoy's less the suit for a day or two before law takes them


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

If they're stealing bite suits I'm sure they probably know how to deal with a biting dog. Camera system is probably the best way to go since you can't booby trap the place. Sounds like you had them lockked down real nice so any video could at least give you an idea of what they look like and what they are currently driving. It's bad enough they stole your property. All the damage is just salt in the wounds. I friggin hate burglars and every time my dog gets one it brings a smile to my face (smiling inside of course )


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

René Hendriks said:


> I'm just back from the club and have my blood boiling.!
> We had a break-in last night and they stole a lot of equipment. Including a brand new 4 wheel lawnmower and 5 bite suites.! This is the second time in 3 years for us.
> They had to demolish a entry gate to get on the property with there truck/Van and used a angle grinder to cut away the heavy industrial hitches of a door to get to the equipment.
> The fact that they brought those professional tools and where able to load/transport everything shows they where prepared extremely well...
> ...



I do not see much of a purpose in stealing a used bite suit to sell it later... BUT, I can see the point if you're stealing used bitesuits (especially with good mobility) to employ as protection from dogs when committing crimes.


----------



## David Baker (Aug 31, 2013)

alarm system. as soon as it goes off, they'll be running. like mentioned, a camera system wont stop it, but it MAY help catch them. best thing is not to be a victim to begin with. get an alarm AND cam system.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> If they're stealing bite suits I'm sure they probably know how to deal with a biting dog. Camera system is probably the best way to go since you can't booby trap the place. Sounds like you had them lockked down real nice so any video could at least give you an idea of what they look like and what they are currently driving. It's bad enough they stole your property. All the damage is just salt in the wounds. I friggin hate burglars and every time my dog gets one it brings a smile to my face (smiling inside of course )


I understand your smiling on the inside comment, Howard. You might remember my male Dutchie nailing the guy live bite in downtown Nicoya, Costa Rica.

The Costa Rican cops aren't quite a disciplined as US cops. The cops there loved it and were laughing their asses off.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

Rene
1. sorry to hear of the loss
2. and more sorry to hear you didn't do enuff, security wise, to prevent another theft

- i don't think you haven't considered all the reasons why the theft happened and may not be "connecting all the dots"
(that is an american way of saying you haven't analyzed all the evidence to see where it might it might lead to understand better what was the motive for the crime)

1. maybe the thieves don't want to sell the suits they steal and simply destroyed them
2. maybe they are against bite sports and think it is some type of animal cruelty, like the green peace and PETA types
3. maybe they have watched your place and knew you did not improve your security

** connect all the dots and keep an open mind
and catch the idiots on your property, or help set up another club so they can be caught there and EXPOSED and held responsible

** most criminals are stupid and you should use that to your advantage


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

alarm and cameras...relatively cheap... about as much as a bitesuit or two, sorry for your loss....will keep an eye out for used KNPV suits....


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Rene, zwaar kloteh jonge... Onze club 2 jaar geleden ook de containers open gebroken. Ik hou ook een oogje in t zeil voor gebruikte pakken. 

Cameras and a security system may sound good but they are extremely costly and not many KNPV clubs have the money to make such a purchase. As for an alarmsystem that would send them running... Most if not all clubs are located outside of the cities in parks and on outskirts of either industrial areas or sportsparks. Not many people around in those areas so a horn could be blaring for 30 minutes before someone even noticed it. Almost all clubs make high efforts to ensure their material is kept safe with expensive locks and extra iron crossbars, windows are closed of from the outside with metal or hard wood to ensure they are not easy to break in in open up. Over here we have insurance but its pretty much a fact of life that our clubs are vulnerable to break in's and vandalisme due to the clubs being in isolated areas.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Alice Bezemer said:


> Rene, zwaar kloteh jonge... Onze club 2 jaar geleden ook de containers open gebroken. Ik hou ook een oogje in t zeil voor gebruikte pakken.
> 
> Cameras and a security system may sound good but they are extremely costly and not many KNPV clubs have the money to make such a purchase. As for an alarmsystem that would send them running... Most if not all clubs are located outside of the cities in parks and on outskirts of either industrial areas or sportsparks. Not many people around in those areas so a horn could be blaring for 30 minutes before someone even noticed it. Almost all clubs make high efforts to ensure their material is kept safe with expensive locks and extra iron crossbars, windows are closed of from the outside with metal or hard wood to ensure they are not easy to break in in open up. Over here we have insurance but its pretty much a fact of life that our clubs are vulnerable to break in's and vandalisme due to the clubs being in isolated areas.


oh...here (at least in my experience) most clubs are on someone's property (residence) OR someone brings the suits and portable equipment home with them if the training occurs in isolated areas or at parks and the like....


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

might be worth putting a small ID tag inside so you could quickly ID the suit if it turns up ?

do you have any "backyard" dog training groups that operate outside established KNPV circles ?? cops should check them maybe ?

when i said most criminals are stupid, they are probably not so stupid as to try and sell the suits to another KNPV club in the Netherlands or spend a lot of money posting them any distance

there goes the happy new year :-((((


----------



## Mark Horne (Oct 12, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your break in, we get the same hear in the UK too with Organised Crime Groups from eastern Europe.

Some options with the camera and alarm should still be considered, for example the Alarm on the secure container or small building that stores the kit whilst audible for around 15 euros a month can be monitored by a company. When the Alarm is activated the company calls the Police but they also ring & text up to six separate numbers.
Again only as a deterrent but that could be six members attending or responding in some way. I know this as I have just completed a project and had this installed in all our SWAT cars to protect the weapons when we're out on foot, in the cars they are automatically tracked by GPS, this cost 220 pounds to install on each vehicle, I would also recommend it to those breeders/trainers that frequently travel with dogs and kit their vehicles to protect their livelyhoods.

The simple camera system at the Club can apparently be linked to your iPhone but that's well above me as I'm not a teenager.

In terms of the Club kit itself I would recommend Ultra Violet pens to mark the Club's zip code inside and out. You can also purchase "smart water" for your club and kit. Basically its invisible, shows up under UV light and is coded microscopically. In the UK the Police will often shine UV line on persons in cars they stop and everyone arrested must be scanned with UV in order to enter the Custody Area of Police stations.

You could share this information among fellow KNPV, Schutzhund and Ring Clubs etc; this brings a bit more power to the dog fraternity.

Top tip; they will return either in a month or so, or next year as you're a soft target. Good luck.

Mark


----------



## David Baker (Aug 31, 2013)

Wouldnt be bad for everyone in the club to chip in and maybe buy a small enclosed trailer and store all the suits in there, and a trusted member (maybe the president of the club) pull the trailer home with them. They wont have anything to steal then.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I understand your smiling on the inside comment, Howard. You might remember my male Dutchie nailing the guy live bite in downtown Nicoya, Costa Rica.
> 
> The Costa Rican cops aren't quite a disciplined as US cops. The cops there loved it and were laughing their asses off.


 Well now, there's something about a third world country that I can appreciate!


----------

